# White patch on nose of German Shepherd pup



## Tony R (Oct 12, 2020)

I’m going to be adopting this 5 month old Pup. Can some one tell me If the white spot around it’s nose is normal?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's fine. Looks like he has quite a bit of white on his handsome selfHe looks like a fine gsd mix.


----------



## saschasgirl (Sep 24, 2012)

Technically speaking for a purebred GSD to have white in its coat is considered a fault for the breed standard. That being said, if you're not showing the dog for conformation, and you don't plan on breeding, does it really matter? My girl Gretchen has a bit of white on her chin and on her chest, and I think she's stinkin' cute when she's not being a baby shark. Your pup looks pretty adorable as well.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

saschasgirl said:


> Technically speaking for a purebred GSD to have white in its coat is considered a fault for the breed standard. That being said, if you're not showing the dog for conformation, and you don't plan on breeding, does it really matter? My girl Gretchen has a bit of white on her chin and on her chest, and I think she's stinkin' cute when she's not being a baby shark. Your pup looks pretty adorable as well.


Many Many AKC Champions and Grand Champions have lots of white on them. Not saying it is something I agree with, I dont, but it is a fact. In so much as that a very popular sire had a white blaze that was colored black for the show ring.


----------



## Tony R (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not sure that pup's purebred if it matters


----------

